# Dubia males fighting.



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Any idea how to stop them fighting? Its going abit mad atm.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Reduce the number of males


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Reduce the number of males


Thought so. The bosc could do with a few munchies and there is a lot of males...


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Any idea how to stop them fighting? Its going abit mad atm.


 
Dubia males have their own terrotories(sp?), so their probs fighting over that, either reduce the males, give them more space or let them fight it out:whistling2:


----------



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

Fight to the death yer sounds good...future youtube classic in the making:whistling2:



Ben.M said:


> Dubia males have their own terrotories(sp?), so their probs fighting over that, either reduce the males, give them more space or let them fight it out:whistling2:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh dear i have started something here. I threw in three and the bosc lunged at me for more literally going scatty slamming against the glass and running about following me about the room.......there wil be blood and its going to be mine.....


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Keep a ratio of 1 male to every 3 females and give them plenty of territorys (toilet rolls, egg crates, cups, tubs, cardboard boxes etc).


----------

